# Highway collapses



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Part of the scenic highway along the coast between Tijuana and Ensenada has collapsed:






This will take a very long time to fix and will make things in Baja difficult to re-supply by land routes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty road, it looks just like my ex commute tha was calle the Devil´s slide because it would slide on a regulat basis. One stormy night I ganced at the rear view mirror and te headlights behind me disappeared, I thought it strange for a second and went on. The nxt day I read that the road ad gone down with a car on it..The people were very lucky as at that point the cliff was low and they landed on top of the slide..still pretty scary.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Pretty road, it looks just like my ex commute tha was calle the Devil´s slide because it would slide on a regulat basis. One stormy night I ganced at the rear view mirror and te headlights behind me disappeared, I thought it strange for a second and went on. The nxt day I read that the road ad gone down with a car on it..The people were very lucky as at that point the cliff was low and they landed on top of the slide..still pretty scary.


<Begin hijack>

As you undoubtedly know, they finally built a tunnel to go under Devil's Slide. For those not familiar with it, it is part of US 1 south of San Francisco.

</End hijack>


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No I did not know they actually built the tunnel. They talked about it for ever but we left before they did anything..too bad they cannot change the weather there....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> No I did not know they actually built the tunnel. They talked about it for ever but we left before they did anything..too bad they cannot change the weather there....


It just opened this year. The Huffington Post article includes some history about the environmentalist victory in getting a tunnel instead of a bypass.

Devils Slide Tunnels Open At Last


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am happy to see the tunnel won. We lived in Moss Beach for 7 years and I had to commute that road sometimes late at night and it could be scary, it was also a body dumping ground so the tunnel will stop a lot of that. I am sure happy I will never drive that road ever again.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;2727962]It just opened this year. The Huffington Post article includes some history about the environmentalist victory in getting a tunnel instead of a bypass.

Devils Slide Tunnels Open At Last[/QUOTE]_

The tunnel versus freeway bypass had nothing to do with environmentalism but raw greed. If one doesn´t understand the San Mateo Coast south of San Francisco from Devil´s Slide south to Half Moon Bay, a coastal zone noted for fog, cold and copious rains cut off from the mainland by the steep cliffs of the San Bruno Mountains beyond which, on the eastern side, sunshine often prevails, then one should not enter into this phoney controversy that has been going on long before any of us were born. 

This coastal zone south of San Francisco and continuing on down the coast has a complex climate with intermmitent fogs and sunshine impossible for outsiders to understand and the reason it was historically so sparsley populated is that nobody wanted to live there in foggy isolation and the reason there historically were no roads into that mountainous region is that who the hell would want to go to that cold and fogbound coast in the first place. 

In the 1980s, developers started lusting after this place simply because it was comprised primarily of large tracts of undeveloped land while most of the Bay Area had already ben overdeveloped. An important problem was access so developers and the state wanted to build that freeway bypass and the locals, who had moved there to escape the urban congestion of San Francisco and environs wanted to keep that fogbound noplace for themselves. Neither side is notably moral, just self-serving.

The drive over precipitous and challenging two lane Devil´s Slide wih a splended view out over the Pacific which I accompished over a thousand times commuting to and from the San Francisco Financial District in the 1980s and 1990s to the small coastal communities of Montara/Moss Beach, was a treasure for me I will always hold dear. Both the tunnel under the cliffs an that proposed inland freeway bypass are perhaps acurse upon those who will never know what they missed. 

Your loss.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

The detour using the free road is not adding much more than 30-45 min to the drive, this according to locals who have been driving thru there. I'm sure we'll drive up to take a look but I've only been north of Ensenada once since we got here Nov 1. And we went up on the cuota and back on the free road, and the free road is in pretty good shape.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is good that yo hav an alternative that does not take too long because by the look of it , it will take a while to fix.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all! RV ******. I have a question. My lovely year of living in Cabo is up and I am now going to be returning to a life in the states again. Bummer. How am I now traveling back to the Tijuana border since the hwy has collapsed? Is there a connection from Hwy 1 to Hwy 3? or Hwy 5? Or should I already be starting out on hwy 5 somewhere in order to connect to Hwy 3? or 1? The maps I've seen don't show me what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just traveled that route 3 weeks ago, leaving Ensenada you are directed to the old free road until the La Mision turnoff, then you join the toll road to Tijuana, you could also do Highway 3 towards Tecate but I did the Avenida 2000 turnoff from Highway 1D and crossed at Otay Mesa...very easy and good signage..


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I just traveled that route 3 weeks ago, leaving Ensenada you are directed to the old free road until the La Mision turnoff, then you join the toll road to Tijuana, you could also do Highway 3 towards Tecate but I did the Avenida 2000 turnoff from Highway 1D and crossed at Otay Mesa...very easy and good signage..


Thank you very much! That's all I needed to know that it was well marked. Hi chicois8, remember me? I'm returning back from my awesome year hiatus. I thank you once again for your help, pre and post. :bounce:


----------

